# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Lovebirds λοιπόν..

## Destat

Καταλήξαμε τελικά να πάρουμε τα παπαγαλάκια της αγάπης! Τα βρήκαμε από αγγελία και είναι από εκτροφείο στην Αθήνα, αρσενικό και θηλυκό 3,5 και 4,5 μηνών αντίστοιχα. Πριν από λίγο τα φέραμε σπίτι και είχαν ξεσηκώσει τον τόπο να φωνάζουν! Κλείσαμε λίγο τα πατζούρια να σκοτεινιάσει το δωμάτιο, βάλαμε απαλή κλασσική μουσική σιγά και κάτσαμε σε απόσταση ενός μέτρου. Τώρα ηρέμησαν σχετικά, τρώνε και κυκλοφορούν στο κλουβί τσιρίζοντας μιά στο τόσο. Χρειάζεται λέτε να κάνουμε κάτι παραπάνω προς στιγμήν ή είναι εντάξει?   :Happy:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Αθηνά και Χρήστο τροφή νερό και πολύ αγάπη και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Τώρα που σας γράφω ο Πέρις (λοβάκι) είναι στον ώμο μου και παίζει με το αυτί μου...........να τα χαίρεστε και υγεία σε όλους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τα χαίρεστε !!  :Happy: 

Δες αυτα τα άρθρα!!

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... 
(6) Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!
(7) {Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και  η αναπαραγωγή  τους
(8) Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός 
(9) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(10) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(11) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(12) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(13) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας 
(14) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(15) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(16) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(17) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(18) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(19) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 
(20) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

----------


## Destat

Μανώλη και Ευθύμη σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ! Τώρα ηρέμησαν αρκετά και μάλλον βολεύονται για να κοιμηθούν! Από το Σαββατοκύριακο θα σας ανεβάσουμε και  φωτογραφίες!  :Happy:

----------


## binary

Συγχαρητήρια, να τα χαίρεστε και να περάσετε *πάρα πολλά* όμορφα χρόνια μαζί!

----------


## e2014

καλοριζικα και να τα χαιρεστε!! τα λοβακια δεν τα αλλαζω με κανενα παπαγαλο,ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου!!!! απλα δεν υπαρχουν!!!! πολυ καλη επιλογη παιδια.... ανεβαστε και φωτογραφιες το συντομοτερο!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Συγχαρητηρια για την επιλογη σας!!!!!!!!και αν κρινω απο την συμπεριφορα που μας περιγραφετε οτι ειχαν ........τα κανετε ολα σωστα μεχρι τωρα!!!!!!!μεχρι να δειχνουν και οικεια με τον χωρο θα τα ενοχλειτε μονο για νερο-τροφη-καθαρισμο !!!!!!!και παλι μπραβο απο εμενα!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Αθηνα και Χρηστο. 

Καλως τα δεχτηκατε!!! τα μικρα σας. 

Στα κοινα lovebirds, στην ηλικια των 3-5 και 4-5 μηνων ειναι λιγες οι πιθανοτητες που μπορει καποιος να αναγνωρισει απο την εμφανιση το φυλο τους. δεν εχουν περασει καν την πρωτη και μεγαλη τους πτεροροια, μονο με test dna μπορει να γινει η αναγνωριση του φυλου. 

Σε αυτη την τοσο μικρη ηλικια για να καταλαβεις το φυλο τους "οπτικα" . βασιζεσαι στην καθημερινη συμπεριφορα τους και στο στησιμο του σωματος τους. τιποτα ομως δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρο. 

Οποτε εαν δεν υπαρχει το χαρτι του test dna, ισως να χρειαστει να αναθεωρησετε αργοτερα.

----------


## Destat

Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά! Σήμερα τα ενοχλήσαμε μόνο μια φορά για να αλλάξουμε νερό και τους βάλαμε και λίγο μήλο αλλά προς το παρόν (εδώ και 15 λεπτά) δεν το αγγίξανε μόνο το κοιτάνε.. Στη διάρκεια της ημέρας ξεσηκώνουν τον τόπο να φωνάζουν και που και που έχουν και από κανένα καυγαδάκι μεταξύ τους! Το βράδυ μόλις κλείσω τα πατζούρια δεν ακούγεται κιχ! Οι φωνές τους μόνο ενόχλησαν λιγάκι την οικογένεια αλλά ελπίζω οτι θα τα συνηθίσουν  :Happy:  έχουν και πολύ πιο δυνατή φωνή από τα κοινά παπαγαλάκια και ήρθε λίγο απότομο.. 

Τους πήραμε χεχρί, ηλιόσπορους, μηλόξυδο, μείγμα σπόρων, άμμο γάτας για υπόστρωμα στο κλουβί, αυγοτροφή, σουπιοκόκκαλο, ξύλινα παιχνίδια κι ένα σκοινί πολύχρωμο να παίζουν! Νομίζω οτι είναι άρχοντες!

----------


## Giorgekid

Η αμμος γατας ειναι αρωματικη?μυριζει?και το μηλοξυδο εως 7 μερες τον μηνα!!!

----------


## Destat

> Η αμμος γατας ειναι αρωματικη?μυριζει?και το μηλοξυδο εως 7 μερες τον μηνα!!!


όχι Γιώργο δεν είναι αρωματική, έχει όστρακα μέσα που νομίζω οτι τα τρώνε, μιά άσπρη λεπτόκοκκη είναι. Το μηλόξυδο ακόμα δεν το χρησιμοποιήσαμε, για λίγο θα το βάλουμε, διαβάσαμε και το άρθρο!

----------


## Efthimis98

> έχει όστρακα μέσα που νομίζω οτι τα τρώνε, μιά άσπρη λεπτόκοκκη είναι.


Αυτό δεν είναι "άμμος γάτας" όπως προανέφερες στο προηγούμενο σου ποστ, αλλά τρυμμένα όστρακα ή το λεγόμενο grit!! Τρώγονται από τα πουλιά όντως, και έχουν ασβέστιο και άλλα ιχνοστοιχεία...!! Μην το σπαταλάς στον πάτο, είναι και ακριβό και επικίνδυνο. Πρώτον, υπάρχουν πολύ πιο φθηνά υλικά (Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού) και δεύτερον, αν το υπόστρωμα λερωθεί ( που λερώνεται, άλλωστε γι' αυτό υπάρχει ) και καταπωθεί από τα παπαγαλάκια σου τότε θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τυχόν μολύνσεις. Τέλος, όταν φτερουγίζουν η άμμος η συγκεκριμένη θα πετιέται έξω από το κλουβί, λερώνοντας τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο του κλουβιού!!  :winky: 

Οι λύσεις αναφέρονται στο πιο πάνω υπερσύνδεσμο ...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Παιδια. 

Εαν τους βαλετε μηλοξυδο. να τα παρακολουθειτε εαν πινουν. δεν το θελουν ολα τα πτηνα και μπορει να μην πιουν καθολου, με αποτελεσμα να αφυδατωθουν. 

Καλυτερα δωστε τους ριγανη .. ειτε φρεσκια ειτε αποξηραμενη. 

Εγω εχω σε ολα σε αυγοθηκη, κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου.

----------


## Destat

> Καλησπερα! Παιδια. 
> 
> Εαν τους βαλετε μηλοξυδο. να τα παρακολουθειτε εαν πινουν. δεν το θελουν ολα τα πτηνα και μπορει να μην πιουν καθολου, με αποτελεσμα να αφυδατωθουν. 
> 
> Καλυτερα δωστε τους ριγανη .. ειτε φρεσκια ειτε αποξηραμενη. 
> 
> Εγω εχω σε ολα σε αυγοθηκη, κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου.


Δημήτρη έχουμε δύο ποτίστρες αν δεν τους αρέσει θα πιούν από την άλλη,αν και νομίζω η προηγούμενη ιδιοκτήτρια τους έδινε χωρίς δυσκολία!  :winky:

----------


## Destat

> Αυτό δεν είναι "άμμος γάτας" όπως προανέφερες στο προηγούμενο σου ποστ, αλλά τρυμμένα όστρακα ή το λεγόμενο grit!! Τρώγονται από τα πουλιά όντως, και έχουν ασβέστιο και άλλα ιχνοστοιχεία...!! Μην το σπαταλάς στον πάτο, είναι και ακριβό και επικίνδυνο. Πρώτον, υπάρχουν πολύ πιο φθηνά υλικά (Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού) και δεύτερον, αν το υπόστρωμα λερωθεί ( που λερώνεται, άλλωστε γι' αυτό υπάρχει ) και καταπωθεί από τα παπαγαλάκια σου τότε θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τυχόν μολύνσεις. Τέλος, όταν φτερουγίζουν η άμμος η συγκεκριμένη θα πετιέται έξω από το κλουβί, λερώνοντας τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο του κλουβιού!! 
> 
> Οι λύσεις αναφέρονται στο πιο πάνω υπερσύνδεσμο ...


Ευθύμη δίκιο έχεις! Θα πάρουμε κάτι πιό φθηνό και βολικό στο καθάρισμα  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

Καλώς τα δεχτήκατε παιδιά! Εύχομαι πολλά πολλά ευτυχισμένα χρόνια μαζί τους!
Αφήστε τα να συνηθίσουν το νέο τους μέρος, παρακολουθήστε τα διακριτικά και σύντομα θα ζητήσουν μόνα τους να "σας μάθουν".

Περιμένουμε με αγωνία και φωτογραφίες!  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Giorgekid

> Καλώς τα δεχτήκατε παιδιά! Εύχομαι πολλά πολλά ευτυχισμένα χρόνια μαζί τους!
> Αφήστε τα να συνηθίσουν το νέο τους μέρος, παρακολουθήστε τα διακριτικά και σύντομα θα ζητήσουν μόνα τους να "σας μάθουν".
> 
> Περιμένουμε με αγωνία και φωτογραφίες!


Και εγω συμφωνω πως θελουμε φωτο!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

νομίζω έφτασε η μέρα για καμιά φώτο ε? τι λέτε? θα μοιραστείτε μαζί μας τα νέα σας φιλαράκια?

----------


## Destat

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Destat

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Destat



----------


## Destat

Aργήσαμε λιγάκι αλλά άξιζε νομίζω, δεν ειναι πανέμορφα?  :Happy:

----------


## binary

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά... πολύ όμορφο ζευγαράκι! Να σας ζήσουν και να περάσετε πολλά όμορφα χρόνια παρέα!

----------


## panagiotis k

Πανέμορφα είναι !!!!!!!! Να τα χαρείτε !!!!!! 
Αν διακρίνω καλά, έχετε βάλει στικ........μόνο καλό δεν κάνουν αυτά. 
Θα σας προτείνω να το απομακρύνετε !!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Τέλεια είναι....πανέμορφα!! να σας ζήσουν!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφα!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι πανεμορφα!! να τα χαιρεσαι! βαλε καποιο λουκετακι στην πορτα.. μπορει να ανοιξει ευκολα. ειχα παλια το ιδιο κλουβι και μου το ειχε σκασει ενα lovebird που ειχα.

----------


## e2014

ειναι απιθανα να τα χαιρεστε!!!! πανεμορφα!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Θελω να τα πνιξβ στις αγκαλιες και τα φιλακι!!!!!δωστε τους ενα χαδι απο εμενα!!!!!

----------


## Destat

> Πανέμορφα είναι !!!!!!!! Να τα χαρείτε !!!!!! 
> Αν διακρίνω καλά, έχετε βάλει στικ........μόνο καλό δεν κάνουν αυτά. 
> Θα σας προτείνω να το απομακρύνετε !!!!


Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ όλους! Κι εσείς να χαίρεστε τα δικά σας! 

Το στικ το έχουν τρομερή αδυναμία! Το τελειώνουν μέσα σε 1 μέρα.. γιατί δεν κάνουν καλό?

----------


## Destat

> ειναι πανεμορφα!! να τα χαιρεσαι! βαλε καποιο λουκετακι στην πορτα.. μπορει να ανοιξει ευκολα. ειχα παλια το ιδιο κλουβι και μου το ειχε σκασει ενα lovebird που ειχα.


Αλήθεια? Το ξέραμε οτι είναι αρκετά έξυπνα ρε παιδιά αλλά όχι κι έτσι.. Θα το βάλουμε όσο πιό γρήγορα μπορούμε, ευχαριστούμεεε!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Το στικ το έχουν τρομερή αδυναμία! Το τελειώνουν μέσα σε 1 μέρα.. γιατί δεν κάνουν καλό?


Καλησπερα! Παιδια. 

Τα στικς ειναι κακες θερμιδες. 

Σακχαρα, χρωστικες, αγνωστης ποιοτητας σπορους. 

Παρομοια κατασταση με τις πολυχρωμες (κοκκινες, κιτρινες, πρασινες) χυμα αυγοτροφες. και φυσικα τα επισης πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια που περιεχουν καποια μειγματα σπορων. 

Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι το Junk food των πτηνων. 

Τα μικρα σας ειναι απλα υπεροχα, να τα χαιρεστε!!! εχουν πολυ ομορφες μεταλλαξεις.

----------


## Destat

Α τώρα μάλιστα..δεν θα τα ξανα βάλουμε! Ευχαριστούμε  :Happy: 

Ναι, όσο για τις μεταλλάξεις μας είπαν οτι το καφέ το αρσενικό είναι σπάνιο χρώμα και εμείς δεν έχουμε δει κανένα άλλο!

----------


## Destat

Στην πορεία εμφανίστηκαν κι άλλες απορίες..  :Happy:  Πήγαμε στο πετ σοπ και πήραμε άμμο γάτας μή αρωματισμένη όπως έλεγε και το άρθρο αλλά δεν προσέξαμε μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που έγραφε..οτι βασική προϋπόθεση είναι το κλουβί να έχει σχάρα! Το δικό μας όμως δεν έχει τίποτα από κάτω. Έχει κατευθείαν το συρταράκι που καθαρίζουμε, τίποτα άλλο.Άρα τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα?

----------


## Destat

> Στην πορεία εμφανίστηκαν κι άλλες απορίες..  Πήγαμε στο πετ σοπ και πήραμε άμμο γάτας μή αρωματισμένη όπως έλεγε και το άρθρο αλλά δεν προσέξαμε μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που έγραφε..οτι βασική προϋπόθεση είναι το κλουβί να έχει σχάρα! Το δικό μας όμως δεν έχει τίποτα από κάτω. Έχει κατευθείαν το συρταράκι που καθαρίζουμε, τίποτα άλλο.Άρα τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα?


κανείς παιδιά?  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Στην πορεία εμφανίστηκαν κι άλλες απορίες..  Πήγαμε στο πετ σοπ και πήραμε άμμο γάτας μή αρωματισμένη όπως έλεγε και το άρθρο αλλά δεν προσέξαμε μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που έγραφε..οτι βασική προϋπόθεση είναι το κλουβί να έχει σχάρα! Το δικό μας όμως δεν έχει τίποτα από κάτω. Έχει κατευθείαν το συρταράκι που καθαρίζουμε, τίποτα άλλο.Άρα τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα?



Καλησπερα! παιδια. 

Σε αυτη την φαση, μπορειτε να πατε να αγορασετε ενα κομματι ανοξειδωτο πλεγμα οπως π.χ το παρακατω και να φτιαξετε με αυτο μια αυτοσχεδια σχαρα για το κλουβι τους.

----------


## Destat

δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βαλουμε την άμμο χωρίς πλέγμα 'ετσι? Είναι απαραίτητο?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! 

Θεωρω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο για την αμμο γατας η σχαρα. 

Εμπιστευομαι μονο το pellet χωρις σχαρα και αυτο χωρις να υπαρχουν νεοσσοι μεσα στο κλουβι.

----------


## Destat

Πήραμε τελικά το pellet, αλλά σύντομα θα φτιάξουμε και μία σχάρα, είναι στα μελλοντικά μας σχέδια! 
Τα μικρά πάντως καλοπενάνε, τρώνε του σκασμού μήλα, ρίγανη, κεχρί, μαρούλι απ'όλα! Παίζουν όλη μέρα με τα παιχνιδάκια που τους φτιάξαμε χάρη σε εσάς (μας δώσατε πολλές ωραίες ιδέες  :Happy:  ) και πλέον που έχουμε δυο φορές την εβδομάδα μαθήματα τα έχουμε σχεδόν όλη μέρα ελεύθερα να εξερευνούν το δωμάτιο. 
Είναι απίθανοι χαρακτήρες και τα δυο, τόσο που δεν το περιμέναμε! Τα αγαπήσαμε όσο δεν γίνεται.  :: 

Τώρα θα τους κάνουμε και παρουσίαση να τα θαυμάσετε μαζί μας!
 Σας Ευχαριστούμε για όλα μέχρι σήμερα, αλλά και για τις μελλοντικές μας απορίες!

----------


## binary

Αθηνά - Χρήστο Μπράβο Σας! Να σας Ζήσουνε και να σας γεμίζουν με Χαμόγελα Πάντα!

----------


## Destat

Πριν 3-4 ημέρες η Ρίβα έδειχνε να ενοχλείται και να καθαρίζει τα φτερά της συνεχώς..Μετά τιναζόταν και τελικά έριξε ένα άσπρο φτερό που ήταν ματωμένο στη βάση του, το έβγαλα φωτογραφία να το δείτε, να ανησυχούμε? 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Destat

::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μαλλον ετσι οπως το εβγαλε ματωσε.?Καμια φορα που καποιο καναρινι ξεπατωσει την ουρα καποιου αλλου συνανταω αυτη την εικονα!!

----------


## Destat

Αχ σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μάριε! Μας καθησύχασες  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπορει και να κανω λαθος...,καλυτερα να περιμενεις και καποιου πιο εμπειρου την αποψη!!Παντως εγω μονο εκει το εχω συναντησει..!!Ελπιζω να μην οφειλεται σε καποιο αλλο παραγωντα που να προκαλεσει ανησυχιες...
 :winky:

----------


## Giorgekid

Εαν το λοβ σας το ξανακάνει αυτο και δεν εχει ξεραθεί το αιμα πρεπει να βάλετε καποιο αιμοστατικο οπως ας πουμε καλαμποκάλευρο!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Συγνωμη να κανω μια ερωτηση,αυτο που ειπα οτι πιθανον να ξεπατωσε το φτερο του ειναι σωστο?Μηπως αποτελει αποπροσανατολισμο καποιου προβληματος που δεν γνωριζω??Καλυτερα να διευκρινισουμε τι ειναι! :Ashamed0001:  ::

----------


## Destat

Μάριε δεν έχει βγάλει άλλα φτερά..μόνο αυτό είναι και κάτι μικρά πουπουλάκια τα κλασικά που βγάζουν τα παπαγαλάκια

----------

